# Red top malt



## Sirs

Ok mentioned this kinda in another thread but figured it probly should come here. My dad used to make homebrew out of Redtop Malt. To my knowledge they don't make it anymore but would like to know if anyone knows of a malt extract that is like this old malt??? I have no idea what type it was other than the name and the recipe which was a can of the malt 5 pounds of sugar and close to 5 gallon of water and a package of the old fleishmans baking yeast.
Any onew knowing a malt silular to this or the same kind if you could let me know it would be so appreciated.


----------



## Wade E

Supposedly this is the same stuff! 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007PQC3M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

At least according to our other sister site HomeBrewTalk.com

Here is the recipe for this old time beer.
""You will need a 5 gallon crock or wooden keg, one quart of store-bought Red Top malt, 4 gallons of water, 5 pounds of sugar and two small cakes of Fleishman's yeast. Heat about a third of the water in the crock. Stir the sugar and malt with the heated water until it is dissolved. Cool it down with the cooler water to a milk-warm temperature. Add the two cakes of yeast. Keep in a warm place. It foams and works about three days. Then it stops and the foam goes down and it is ready to bottle."
"


----------



## Sirs

cool thanks Wade, I had the recipe already just needed the right type malt to go with it


----------



## meshull

Wade E said:


> Supposedly this is the same stuff!
> Amazon.com : Barley Malt Syrup, 22 fl. oz. : Red Top Malt : Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> At least according to our other sister site HomeBrewTalk.com
> 
> Here is the recipe for this old time beer.
> ""You will need a 5 gallon crock or wooden keg, one quart of store-bought Red Top malt, 4 gallons of water, 5 pounds of sugar and two small cakes of Fleishman's yeast. Heat about a third of the water in the crock. Stir the sugar and malt with the heated water until it is dissolved. Cool it down with the cooler water to a milk-warm temperature. Add the two cakes of yeast. Keep in a warm place. It foams and works about three days. Then it stops and the foam goes down and it is ready to bottle."
> "


Any suggestions on another equivalent as it is not available for purchase?


----------

